# Something to keep in mind for those feeding raw



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If you don't know for sure that your commercial raw diet dose not contain thyroid tissue, you may want to check your dog's thyroid levels. If you feed dried trachea chews... Probably better not to.

https://thesciencedog.wordpress.com/2015/10/29/got-gullet/


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

This is good to be aware of, Karen. I would suppose it could apply to any foods, even canned or kibbles, too, don't you think?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> This is good to be aware of, Karen. I would suppose it could apply to any foods, even canned or kibbles, too, don't you think?


Maybe... I'm not sure why they've seen an uptick in hypertyroidism in dogs on raw though, if that's the case.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Karen I don't think there's an uptick in hyperthyroidism in dogs fed raw dog food or commercial raw. This study only showed that in a five year period that 12 dogs that presented with it , that they were on a raw food diet. That only shows that it can be food related. Hyperthyroidism is rare in dogs. If there are isolated cases with raw foods causing it ,it would most likely be a company issue and not widespread. If it was an issue Jean Dodds would be aware of it. She referenced this study a couple of years ago. Quote "In the dogs of this report, it is obvious that the correct balance was not maintained and a very large amount of raw thyroid gland tissue ended up in their raw meat diet. As is the case with the exogenous L-T4, these natural thyroid hormones are not destroyed by gastric acid and can then be absorbed, leading to high concentration of circulating T4 and clinical sign of hyperthyroidism "


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

And just to be clear Hypothyroidism is the opposite of this and is becoming more common in dogs all the time according to Jean Dodds. If anything this needs to be tested for far more often than hyperthyroidism.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> And just to be clear Hypothyroidism is the opposite of this and is becoming more common in dogs all the time according to Jean Dodds. If anything this needs to be tested for far more often than hyperthyroidism.


Oh, I understand that hypothyroidism is MUCH more common.


----------

